
Analysis of distributed storage reactions to single errors and corruptions - bandris
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/08/redundancy-does-not-imply-fault-tolerance-analysis-of-distributed-storage-reactions-to-single-errors-and-corruptions/
======
baq
wonder if this is something that aphyr would like to test for and add to
jepsen (as if it wasn't brutal enough already :))

